# n’hi ha per a llogar-hi cadires



## beenni

Bon dia,

En quin context es podria emprar l'expressió "n’hi ha per a llogar-hi cadires". Segons el GREC, l'explicació que es dóna és "_hiperb_  Ponderació de com és de curiós, d'increïble, d'inaudit, quelcom" però no entenc a quin tipus d'afirmació es podria contestar amb aquesta expressió. 

Gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

Hola. La idea és que allò a que et refereixes és tan inusual o sorprenent que probablement podria generar molta expectació i atreure una gran quantitat de públic, fins al punt que algú podria fer pagar entrada o "llogar cadires". Aquesta expressió es pot fer servir quan algú es comporta d'una manera poc convencional, per exemple.


----------



## pcplus

crec que la frase és acceptada com a frase feta

Però en català normatiu es diria: *N'hi ha lloc per llogar cadires* (sense dir: llogar-hi, pleonasme)


----------



## Lurrezko

pcplus said:


> crec que la frase és acceptada com a frase feta
> 
> Però en català normatiu es diria: *No hi ha lloc per llogar cadires* (sense dir: llogar-hi, pleonasme)



La frase que proposes no té cap sentit per expressar aquesta idea de sorpresa o incredulitat, pcplus. És una frase feta, tant se val si és normativa o no.

Salut


----------



## ernest_

Em sembla que hi ha una confusió. A la frase _n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires_, la ena apostrofada no és un _no_, és el pronom _en_, que fa referència a una quantitat (de la cosa sorprenent). És el mateix tipus de frase que _n'hi ha per parar un tren_, que significa que hi ha molta quantitat d'alguna cosa, per exemple: _hi ha sopa per parar un tren_, vol dir que hi ha molta sopa. Per tant no hi ha cap negació. Pel que fa al pleonasme, és possible que ho sigui (ara mateix tampoc ho puc assegurar), però de totes maneres en el llenguatge oral o informal és normal fer aquests pleonasmes i estan acceptats, només s'han d'evitar en el registre formal. De totes maneres, si es vol suprimir el pronom _hi_ la frase quedaria: _n'hi ha per llogar cadires_.


----------



## dePrades

La frase feta és "n'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires" i es fa servir quan parles d'alguna cosa increïble o molt espectacular... però per mi té un matís negatiu. No és "això és molt bonic", sino "això va ser molt gros i inesperat"... per exemple, si expliques una discussió més forta de l'habitual, o alguna baralla, o alguna espectacle que no va sortir bé...


----------



## beenni

Gràcies a tothom per les útils aportacions.
B


----------



## freeride.rafa

Jo l'he sentida sense aquesta connotació negativa però poques vegades.

Hi va haver un accident i l'ambulància va trigar 45 minuts en arribar-hi. N'hi ha per llogar-hi cadires!
Vam haver de fer una cua bestial per entrar al concert. No se cóm no ho van planificar millor. N'hi havia per llogar-hi cadires.

Que en penseu, d'aquests dos exemples?


----------

